# Keyless Remote Programming



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

I accidentally disconnect my keyless remote on my '98 Maxima and now the remote doesn't work. I've googled and tried reprogramming the remote using the steps of inserting the key few times until the lights blink (which they do), then turning the key to ACC position and hitting the lock button on the remote so the lights blink again (but they don't blink). So these instructions don't work and I don't want to spend $50 for the dealership to reset this thing. Anyone have any ideas?

Much appreciated!

NC


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Did you lock the doors first before doing the program?


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup.....still didn't work.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmmm, checked all the fuses?


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

No....but I figure it's not the fuse since the trunk button works on the remote - just not the lock and unlock buttons. It stopped working 'cause I tried to disconnect the power to my antenna (it's broken and making noise), but accidentally disconnect the keyless remote - and the remote lock and unlock haven't worked since.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Do the doors lock/unlock from the switch on the drivers door? Do the doors all lock/ unlock?


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, the driver's door has power lock for all the doors. So I'd close the door and hit lock on the door before I start the programming.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

NC24 said:


> Yup, the driver's door has power lock for all the doors. So I'd close the door and hit lock on the door before I start the programming.


Try this procedure, taken from another website:

1. close & lock all doors and windows using driver's side power lock switch 

2. place key in & (fully) out of ignition 6 times within 10 seconds 
(the hazard lights will flash 2x) 

3. turn the key to the acc position 

4. unlock and relock the doors with the switch on the driver's door 

5. press the lock button on the remote (the hazard lights should flash again) 

6. remove the key, unlock door with door switch, open and close door, and try remote

I think you were missing step 4


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

I tried your suggestion and it still didn't work. I tried just pressing the lock on the remote, and holding it down and neither worked. This is really puzzling me.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Do the lights blink as in Step 5 or is this where it seems to be failing?


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

Correct, step 5 is where it's failing - lights don't blink.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

NC24 said:


> Correct, step 5 is where it's failing - lights don't blink.


The only thing I can tell you is to keep trying it until you get step 5 to blink. If it does not work, you have to start the routine from scratch again. I have heard that sometimes it takes several tries to get it right. Another thing you can do is disconnect your battery for about 20 mins (just the negative terminal) to reset ECU/BCM and then start the procedure once you've reconnected it.


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've tried disconnecting the battery, and that didn't work. So I finally took it into the dealership....and they couldn't program it either! They said it's not taking the programming. I asked what's the next step to get it programmed and they said I'll need to have a technician look at it for around $100!


----------



## kcarmax (Apr 11, 2010)

If the trunk button is working and the lock and unlock are the only things not working, then more than likely it is the remote and not the keyless entry unit. The remote is programmed or the trunk release would not function. you probably need a new remote control. When you press the lock button to reprogram it is not sending the signal so the hazards won't flash.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have read everything you have done and I also think the remote is culprit.... the fact you don't get the flash for confirmation of programming but 1 button still works confirms it for me. I had one that only the lock worked. 

I got some replacments cheap on ebay (new after markets from midwest keyless) you can find all kinds of used OEM or even new ones.


----------



## NC24 (Jan 19, 2010)

Taking your advice, I took my new battery and put it in a spare remote I had that I thought didn't work....I went throught the reprogramming and it work!

So it turns out it was just the remote.

Thanks again!

NC


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad ya got it figured out !! I had it happen to me before, once I got a new remote and I was back in full keyless action.


----------

